# Eskrima training Cebu



## malcolmk (Mar 15, 2008)

A couple of clips of me training Balintawak style in Cebu Philippines under grand master Nick Elizar.
Me training with GM Elizar in Cebu 2007.
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/malcolmk/videos/me_cebu_2007.wmv

Me acting as instructor in Cebu 2007.
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/malcolmk/videos/agak.wmv


----------



## arnisador (Mar 15, 2008)

That's great!


----------

